# Circuito de identificacion de usuarios por medio de la usb



## Slayer_1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Que tal!
Soy estudiante de electronica y me dejaron hacer un proyecto terminal, lo cual necesito ayuda:

Es un circuito tipo cerradura electronica, el cual existen dos fases, primeramente meter una memoria usb en un puerto y que un circuito identifique un codigo grabado en ella y  en un lcd identifique al usuario, despues le pide su codigo personal (q no tiene nada q ver con el primero), con un teclado hexadecimal, al momento de ponerlo correctamente se abra una puerta, y si es incorrecto, el sistema suena una alarma,  despues sacar la memoria usb, y al momento de q el usuario cierre la puerta, el circuito vuelva a iniciar. si alguien sabe o pueda guiarme, por favor necesito ayuda con este proyecto. gracias


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 1, 2009)

Si vas a conectarte a una memoria USB, tu circuito debe actuar como Maestro (en términos de USB), o estás usando la PC ?
Deberías buscar un micro que sea capaz de comunicarse por USB como Maestro, los pic18 solo lo pueden hacer como esclavo, me parece que los pic24 ya pueden conectarse como maestro o esclavo.


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 2, 2009)

Slayer_1 dijo:
			
		

> Que tal!
> Soy estudiante de electronica y me dejaron hacer un proyecto terminal, lo cual necesito ayuda:
> 
> Es un circuito tipo cerradura electronica, el cual existen dos fases, primeramente meter una memoria usb en un puerto y que un circuito identifique un codigo grabado en ella y  en un lcd identifique al usuario, despues le pide su codigo personal (q no tiene nada q ver con el primero), con un teclado hexadecimal, al momento de ponerlo correctamente se abra una puerta, y si es incorrecto, el sistema suena una alarma,  despues sacar la memoria usb, y al momento de q el usuario cierre la puerta, el circuito vuelva a iniciar. si alguien sabe o pueda guiarme, por favor necesito ayuda con este proyecto. gracias



Slayer_1   : como estas , creo que podria ayudarte nada mas dime si te piden limitaciones o algo por el estilo   , te podria ayudar en todo lo relacionado con la comunicacion y si te dejan usar cualquier software mucho mejor por ejemplo labview que es lo que mas se,  saludos y estamos en comunicacion


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 3, 2009)

La mayor limitacion del proyecto es el uso de un pendrive, es necesario utilizar un micro que pueda actuar como host o un adaptador tipo vinculum de ftdi.

http://www.vinculum.com/
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2615&dDocName=en535536

Lo mas sencillo es utilizar una memoria eeprom tipo 24C02.

Aunque hoy en dia se utilizan los identificadores RFID
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RFID


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 15, 2009)

si lo del pendrive es cierto , y los micros ya se pueden utilizar se esa manera actuan como un dispositivo usb con el cual puedes hacer comunicacion , saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 16, 2009)

El que sepa utilizar el USB OTG que tire la primera piedra ajjajaja, yo he visto las hojas de datos donde explican mas o menos como implementarlo y.... es por lo que vi es mas facil tratar de volar agitando los brazos.

El RFID me parece la opción más acertada en este momento o también el ibutton.


----------



## Slayer_1 (Abr 10, 2009)

Saludos a todos!
aca diciendo muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme con sus ideas, ahora mi proyecto esta funcionando correctamente, muchas gracias!


----------

